# Setting tapcons, SDS or impact?



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been using tapcons for probably 15 years now and they work great. I started out using just a hammer drill for the hole and at that time my cordless drill to drive the screw. Over the years I've switched to using my SDS for the hole and my impact for driving the screw. I needed a new SDS tapcon bit and saw a bosch kit that comes with both size bits and also a sleeve to slide over the bit and some phillips and nut driver tips to drive the tapcons. I tried using the sleeve the other day with my SDS after drilling the hole and didn't really care for it at all. I went back to using my impact. 

Anyone use the sleeve type adapters on their SDS to drive the tapcons? The SDS is big and then add a 8" or so sleeve and it just makes it too long. Then it didn't seem to drive them right. Maybe I was doing something wrong. I didn't give it much of a chance before switching back to impact but I don't think the sleeve driver on an SDS worked good at all. Just seeing if maybe I'm missing something and need to give it another chance before I chuck it.

Here is the kit I bought, http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-hc230...Rmks8HNZAvajcuXmGb8CGpaMrzfwb0-u1OhoCz0nw_wcB


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I seem to wring the heads off 1 in 5 or so. I hate tap cons lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought one years ago and snapped the heads off of the first 3 screws and said the hell with it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Impact driver will snap the head off half the time. Drill with clutch is the only way to go.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use those. Wouldn't do it any other way. If the hole is cleaned out, or drilled out a bit deeper you shouldn't have any trouble.

Just make sure you switch to drill only and run it in slowly. I don't think I have ever snapped one. I rarely use the smallest ones though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I haven't had any problems using a impact driver really. If I drill out the pilot hole a bit deeper it seems to keep things running smoothly.

YMMV though.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I drill plenty deeper. Vacuum the stupid hole out. Run drill in lower torque. Snap. Nope. I bought 1/4" wedge anchors. They never screw up


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kixnbux said:


> I drill plenty deeper. Vacuum the stupid hole out. Run drill in lower torque. Snap. Nope. I bought 1/4" wedge anchors. They never screw up


You need a different sized bit for block vs solid concrete.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Impact driver will snap the head off half the time. Drill with clutch is the only way to go.


You can tell when you're about to snap one off with an impact. Impact is the only way to fly.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> You need a different sized bit for block vs solid concrete.




Bigger I'm assuming? I almost always am in solid concrete not block.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kixnbux said:


> Bigger I'm assuming? I almost always am in solid concrete not block.


Yeah exactly, I use mostly UCAN anchors and I use the Hilti KwikCon drill bits with the C and B suffix.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have used Tapcons for many years,since they first came out. Putting them in is sorta like trying to remove rusty bolts. If you take your time,run them in a tad,back them out etc.,they seldom break. Reason why,they cut threads going in,dust is cleared out when backed off. It may sound tedious,but much better than dealing with a snapped one,especially if it is in a absolutely crucial do or die location.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Impact all the way on non critical locations. A little finesse and a person can feel how to best drive them over time.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I drilled in some tapcons today with just a right angle drill and an impact driver. 

I only had to set a half dozen and had no issues. used the drill bit that came in the box of screws, drilled through the 2x I was setting into the concrete to mark the spot. moved the board out of the way, drilled deeper, put the 2x back in place and sent the tapcon on in. when it's tight...stop.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Most holes I make sure are cleared out well. A big part of this discussion should be tapcon depth, though. Tapcons going in beyond 2" or so are naturally going to have issues with too much friction.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have no problems with tapcons. Like I said I use my SDS to drill and my impact to drive and it works great. Once in a great while one won't set right but that is expected and is rare. My question was about the driver kit sleeve using SDS to drive the tapcon screw. This was my first time using that sleeve adapter and I didn't have luck. But after reading the replies I see one that says to make sure You're in drill only and not hammer which I had left it in hammer/drill so maybe that was part of my problem. But if I have to switch back and forth between hammer/drill and drill only I might as well just keep using my impact driver. Thought the kit would be something special but guess not.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wrong size hole will snap them everytime. Old crete or new is a different size bit. You need to have a few different sizes on hand. If it snaps, go to the next size up. Standard battery drill is more than enough to sink them.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't mind cutting holes with one drill and setting with the other, saves time IMO.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I use sds to drill then impact to set. I have never sheared the head off a tapcon in my life. I didn't know you could do that. Even when the hole isn't quite cleared out enough and the impact is just struggling... Never sheared a head. I do use 1/4" always though. Maybe you guys are using real thin ones?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I find the hex head drives without snapping bids like Philips and drilling straight is critical.

Not that it needs to be said but I will anyway.....drill deeper to than needed to allow for dust


----------

